# 7 wood paddle



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

Had cut offs and gave it a try.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice oar. Paddle. Rowing apparatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2016)

What species? Any problem with glueups? Looks so very nice. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2016)

OOOh....very cool. is it usable or just for looks. I'd hate to scratch that one up....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> What species? Any problem with glueups? Looks so very nice. Chuck


Botton to top- Ironwood handle and frame of blade, red eucalyptus, koa, paduk, pheasant wood, mango, milo tip

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> OOOh....very cool. is it usable or just for looks. I'd hate to scratch that one up....


I make wall hangers, I've been asked to make usable paddles but where's the art in that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

